# Megamid & Cots



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

You'll be super tight. Probably doable, but there won't be any room except the cots, as the sidewalls come up at about a 45° angle. with a 90" footprint, you'd have about 70" of length at the cot elevation.


A 4-6" high cot would fit better than a standard ~12" high military/roll cot.


----------



## OldBalls (Jun 26, 2018)

Might take a look at this cot. I bought one for a floorless tent and it's nice a nice option, esp for the money. You can keep the legs when you want them (solo) or remove them to get closer to the ground (2ppl). Bonus feature it packs really small

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JGR6Q6V/

Roll a cot still the best cot when it fits. You might get by cutting the legs down so it's shorter.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

I called the owner of Roll A Cot and asked about cutting down my ancient roll a cot legs.

Yup he said but only around one inch. I did that and it helped a little.

Roll A Cot makes a tent especially for two roll a cots and a roll a table between.

Tent is pretty much bomb proof so it is heavy, not for back packing but sure is nice for car campping.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

I use a Roll a cot in my mid all the time. You could put 2 in there but it would be tight.You can always increase the elevation of the mega med To make it more roomy if you'd like.I bought their bug mid A couple of years ago and love using that in the summer. If it looks like it's gonna rain I just put the mega mid shell on top.The bug mid Would be even tighter but still doable.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I've always wanted to an external double pole system for a megamid or similar pyramid tent. I've seen them on a few of the canvas tents. Basically...just two poles joined at the top that go out to the sides and hook to the external loop on the top of the megamid. This would allow you to put a cot right in the middle.

Like this... 










Pretty sure you could very comfortably fit a roll a cot crossways corner to corner in a megamid.

Maybe go with a bigger pyramid tent too...plenty to choose from that are taller and longer on the sides.


----------



## TLock (Aug 21, 2019)

You can do it. I've done multiple times(and will continue to). It's cozy or claustrophobic if you're sensitive that way- as in if it's raining you'll likely have nylon on your face.
Totally doable though, and makes the times with one cot seem grand.
FYI I am using with a Roll-a-cot.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

I like to set up my megamid without the pole using a cord over a tree limb. Or use the tent pole at an angle to gain more room on one side and stash gear on the other. When long distance hiking I use my hiking pole with a rock shim. There should be room for a cot.


----------



## TboneCooper (Jul 8, 2019)

I've been camping in a Megamid for 20 years. Just got a Megalight this year as the zipper finally bit the bullet on the Mid. I got off Hell's canyon last week and was sleeping 2 people in the Megalight on Roll-a-Cots. I had the pole extended and the tent was about 1' off the ground at the sides. Plenty of room. It could be an issue if you want the tent sides to be flush with the ground.


On my Megamid I sewed about a 1'5" of no-see-um netting on the bottom of the tent and it worked out great for a decade. I've come to the conclusion that I don't really like silnylon as it tends to be sticky and attract sand. Codura never had that issue with the original Megamid.


----------



## HPMG (Nov 2, 2008)

*MSR Front Range*

I've been looking at the MSR Front Range for a two Roll-A-Cot setup. It has 7" in height and 22" in width on the Megalight. Quick CAD sketch shows it should fit two Wide models or two Regular with a small aisle to shuffle down the middle.


----------

